# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Забыл пароль на Wi Fi

## AgeNT_Mix

В доме 2 компа, ноут с Вистой, и обычный ящик с ХР. Купил Д-Линковскую точку доступа, установил всё как надо, но на ящщике полетела ХР. Переставил - и пароль к беспроводной сети вспомнить не могу. на Висте всё работает нормально - где тот пароль подсмотреть? Или прога какая-нить может есть?

----------


## Vlad818

пароль в зашифрованном виде храниться. проще будет переписать пароли на точке и на ноуте.

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

На точку тоже как-то зайти надо. У других провода бывают, сбросил-подключился-192.168.1.1-и строй чо надо. А у этой заразы только антенна. DWL-2100AP. Диск, естественно, канул.

----------


## Vlad818

ну так на точку зайди через ноутбук. меняй пароль на точке, потом на ноутбуке и потом на пк.

----------


## this

Открываешь активное соединение на рабочей машине, там сетевая карта, состояние этого подключения, там будет шлюз и днс одинаковый айпи адрес. В браузере набираешь http://ЭТОТ АДРЕС или https:// точно не помню. По умолчанию в д-линках Admin пароль либо пустой либо Admin попробуй комбинации с маленькими и большими первыми буквами. Там смотришь настройки твоего wi-fi соединения и в этой точке на вкладке security есть пароль на доступ в вай-фай.... Вообщем что-то вроде такого...

----------


## Vlad818

> Открываешь активное соединение на рабочей машине, там сетевая карта, состояние этого подключения, там будет шлюз и днс одинаковый айпи адрес. В браузере набираешь http://ЭТОТ АДРЕС или https:// точно не помню. По умолчанию в д-линках Admin пароль либо пустой либо Admin попробуй комбинации с маленькими и большими первыми буквами. Там смотришь настройки твоего wi-fi соединения и в этой точке на вкладке security есть пароль на доступ в вай-фай.... Вообщем что-то вроде такого...


там пароль в зашифрованом виде. так просто ты его не увидишь.

----------


## this

Стал интересен данный вопрос и залез дальше
вот мануал по данному девайсу, самое простое как и говорилось ранее - поменять пароль на wi-fi 
ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWL-2100...al_100_RUS.pdf

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

В мануале (ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWL-2100...al_100_RUS.pdf):
1. Неправильно указан IP девайса по умолчанию: 192.168.0.50, а на самом деле - 192.168.1.50
2. Не указано, сколько компов одновременно может работать: опытным путём - только один. 
Там сразу одним чохом хотят описАть 4 девайса, получается весьма сумбурно (не говоря уже про ошибки, технические и грамматические).
И ещё. Во многих доках не говорят, что в любую коробчонку зайти можно лишь имея IP той же подсети, т.е. в моём случае имея адрес 192.168.0.1 зайти на Д-Линк с адресом 192.168.1.50 просто навозможно. Надо прописывать 192.168.1.ХХХ вручную, потому что автоматом Д-Линк выдаёт совсем левый адрес.
И меня вообще поражает, почему такая инфа не указывается в открытой документации >*(.
...
В общем, ресетнул коробчонку, дождался ответа от неё (через пол-часа!) и перенастроил.

----------


## mihmig

Длинк славится качеством продукции :)

----------

